# A tribute to sweet Maylo



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh....that is so sad!! Poor boy.

RIP Maylo!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry...I know how it feels to be touched by a dog, no matter how brief the interaction. I am so happy though, that Maylo got to experience a loving family before he went over the bridge. RIP boy....


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

He was a handsome guy. I'm glad he got to spend his last months with a loving family.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

rest in peace sweet maylo <3

may you run free at the bridge and be surrounded by toys and tennis balls.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you so much for the part you played in Maylo's life. I am glad he got to be loved in his final months of life. He looked like such a happy boy despite his problems. RIP Maylo.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

RIP sweet Maylo...you got to know love, no matter how briefly, it is the greatest feeling of all <3


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sad that his time in a loving family was so limited. Such a loss.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Rest in peace sweet Maylo.

Thank you for showing compassion and getting him to someone who showed him love.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank you for helping him to enjoy his life RIP sweet boy


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. I am so glad he had someone loving him when he went to Heaven. He was so gorgeous.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm very sorry but take comfort that he left this world with a loving family looking after him. Heartworm disease is so horrific.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Poor little guy. He was so beautiful. RIP Maylo - every life counts.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

A big thank you to everyone involved in making his last months good for him. He was a very handsome sugar-faced boy. RIP Maylo.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

I am so very sorry about Maylo!! 
God Bless Cape Fear and his family.
Rest in peace, sweet Maylo!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sad, but at least the boy knew love and care before going to the bridge

RIP Maylo


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Maylo. Just as his life was turning around he was taken away.

Rest in Peace sweet boy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The ripples spread, they touch so many passing through our hands to a better life. He knew love because you helped him, thank you for giving him that.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've pulled several dogs for CFGRR from shelters or picked them up from owners that were surrendering them to us, but none of have touched my heart as much as sweet Maylo did. There was something very special about this sweet old guy-he was just so gentle, sweet, loving, and had a wonderful spirit inspite of everything he had been through and his extremely poor health. He was so glad to get out of the shelter the day I picked him up yet he had to say goodbye to the staff before he left. He kissed on several on them who had cared for him during his stay there before leaving.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for showing Maylo love and helping him find a loving family. You are all in our thoughts and prayers.

RIP Maylo


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love Always


----------



## aprilg (Oct 30, 2010)

So happy that he was Rescued and loved.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sharlin-Thank you for the picture of Maylo.....


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

RIP Sweet boy, Im sure your adopted family loved you very much and you died knowing that love.. thankyou for loving him and thankyou for rescuing him.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

What a sad story. It warms my heart though that Maylo knew love before he died. Thank you for helping him.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwww....so so sorry About Maylo....he sounded like such a sweetie...sad to hear about the heart worm....run free young Maylo, you deserve it....sorry it had to end this way:no:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Just seeing this. I am so glad he knew love at the end. Rest in peace sweet boy.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh that is so sad. Its lovely to know that he spent his last days with a loving family xx


----------

